# Random Tip Amounts



## JPthedriver (Jan 25, 2016)

Got a tip for $3.06 and one for $3.52. What’s up with that shiznit? Is boober taking some of our tips now?


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

JPthedriver said:


> Got a tip for $3.06 and one for $3.52. What's up with that shiznit? Is boober taking some of our tips now?


Riders are now given the option to tip in relative percentage, rather than absolute dollar amount.


----------



## dannyg1 (Aug 30, 2017)

Why would uber skim? They have to give massive bonuses to cart their majority crap clientel around


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

That explains the $4.56 tip I received last week. I thought it was odd.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

I seem to recall that they put something out towards the end of the 180 days of change campaign. They said that they were providing better options for tipping. I’ve only noticed this once firsthand as a driver and it was a $10.45 tip on a “long trip”. (Rider paid $52.29 pre-tip according to fare details). This tells me that the rider most likely received an option for 20% tip. (10.45/52.29 roughly equals 19.98%)


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

The relative percentage tips is great for longer trips, but short trips not so much.

I'd rather receive a $1, $3 or $5 tip on a shortie base fare rather than $0.75 on a 20% tip.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

DocT said:


> The relative percentage tips is great for longer trips, but short trips not so much.
> 
> I'd rather receive a $1, $3 or $5 tip on a shortie base fare rather than $0.75 on a 20% tip.


Absolutely. That being said, I haven't had any weird tip amounts on short trips (had two $3 tips last night) so hopefully they limit it to nice sized trips.


----------



## Grindingmygears (Jan 19, 2018)

Someone tipped me a dime.


----------

